# Dull and not very bright combs



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

My girls are about 6 months now and I just got 2 new ones a couple days ago (they're about 7 months old) one is a BR and the other a sexlink. 
I noticed that the two new ones have the brightest red and shiny combs, while my 3 others are grayish and look dry. 
The new ones came from a place close to where I live, and the feeding is basically the same, with the exception that I feed fermented feed in the mornings! And they love it! 
I never realized that my girls were so grayish until I saw the new ones. 
I realize that their combs get redder as they start laying, but the difference is so noticeable that I had to come ask you my wonderful chicken encyclopedia!
The 2 new ones have started laying and I got my first and second egg yesterday and today made me so happy! Only problem is that the 2 girls that are laying, are laying their eggs on the floor of the coop, instead of their nest boxes. I even put golf balls on their nests (as their last owner had). Oh well, I'll have to learn more about that too.









These are the 2 new ones with bright shiny moist combs









My other hen's combs are grayish and dry looking









This is a dry grayish comb


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Comb color fluctuates with hormones, so hens who are laying will have a more red comb than those who are not in most cases. Some breeds or individual chicken's combs don't get as red as other breeds or individuals. Sometimes the weather plays a factor and combs will be more red in hot weather than in cool. 

Just give your girls time to catch up and see what transpires.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you, Bee! As always I am so grateful to have your knowledge at my fingertips!
The new chickens may be a couple weeks? Older than mine?!
I'll be watching and will report back as time goes by.


----------

